# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الاتجار بالبشر (قطع غيار بشرية)

## السائلة

الاتجار بالبشر (قطع غيار بشرية)

*..والسلام ختام
بقلم: جلاء جاب الله 
**Emal: galaagaballah @ gmail- com**
كبد وكلاوي بشرية للبيع .. "مين يشتري"؟**أتوقع أن نشاهد قريباً جداً إعلانات في التليفزيون.. وخاصة الفضائيات.. عن "قطع غيار بشرية للبيع".. وبدلاً من الإعلان عن حاجة مريض لفص كبد من "متبرع" وهو الاسم الحركي للبائع.. فإننا سنشاهد قريباً ونقرأ إعلانات في الصحف عن كبد وكلاوي وقلوب وعظام وقرنيات للبيع. وسنقرأ في نهاية الإعلانات جملة "السماسرة يمتنعون".. لأن البائع سيكون هو السمسار الذي سيكون غالباً مستشفي خاصاً نجح في صيد عدد من المرضي أو الأصحاء أو ضحايا الحوادث وأكد بشهادة الشهود الثقات أن جذع المخ قد مات!!.. 
أقول ذلك بعد أن اعتبر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية المصابين بفشل جذع المخ موتي.. وبعد أن طالب شيخ الأزهر العلماء من الأطباء الاتفاق علي معني الموت.. وهل موت جذع المخ يعتبر موتاً أم لا فإن علماء الأزهر استقر يقينهم بعد أن فشل الأطباء في الاتفاق علي أن فشل جذع المخ يعد موتاً حقيقياً ولا أدري كيف استقر يقينهم علي ذلك. وكان قرارهم إجماعاً.. وهم الذين ظلوا طوال جلسات مؤتمرهم مختلفين.. بل إن بحوثهم التي قدموها للمؤتمر تؤكد هذا الاختلاف يقيناً..! 
** فضيلة الإمام الأكبر شيخ الأزهر وهو عالم جليل متحضر له اجتهاداته قال أمام المجموعة الوزارية للشئون السياسية والتشريعية: إن أعضاء مجمع البحوث الإسلامية أجمعوا علي أن أخذ جزء من جسد الميت لإنقاذ حياة شخص آخر من مرض عضال جائز شرعاً مادام أقر بذلك الأطباء "الثقات" علي أن يكون بإذنه حال حياته مثل الوصية أو بموافقة والديه أو أحدهما بعد وفاته. فإن يوجد ولي له فيكون وليه الشرعي. فإن كان لا ولي له فإن وليه هو ولي أمر المسلمين. كما أقر المجمع ذات المبدأ فيما يتعلق بالمحكوم عليه بالإعدام. 
وقال شيخ الأزهر أمام المجموعة الوزارية طبقاً لما هو منشور في الصحف: إن الشخص يعتبر شرعاً قد مات موتاً علي سبيل اليقين وتترتب جميع الأحكام المقررة شرعاً للوفاة إذا تبين فيه إحدي العلامتين.. أولاهما: توقف قلبه وتنفسه توقفاً تاماً وحكم الأطباء بأن هذا التوقف لا رجعة فيه.. وثانيهما: وهو الأهم في نظري واعتقادي.. والأخطر: إذا تعطلت جميع وظائف دماغه تعطلاً نهائياً وحكم الأطباء الثقات بأن هذا التعطل لا رجعة فيه أيضاً. 
وبعد أن استمعت المجموعة الوزارية لعرض الدكتور طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر.. أنهت مراجعة مشروع قانون نقل وزراعة الأعضاء البشرية ومنع الاتجار فيها.. والقانون كما هو واضح في اسمه. وعنوانه هو: "نقل وزراعة الأعضاء البشرية".. وأيضاً منع الاتجار فيها.. وكلنا يعرف أن القانون الحالي يمنع الاتجار في الأعضاء البشرية. ولكن القانون لم يوقف عمليات البيع.. ولم يمنع عمليات الخطف والسرقة.. ولم يكن حجر عثرة أمام سماسرة قطع الغيار البشرية الذين باعوا ضمائرهم للشيطان. 
أعرف أن النوايا وراء هذا القانون طيبة جداً. وأن هناك من يحاول أن يجعل عملية زرع الأعضاء متاحة في مصر بدلاً من هروب الأثرياء إلي الصين وغيرها بحثاً عن كبد أو كلية أو قلب لزراعته. ولكن النوايا الطيبة وحدها لا تكفي أيها السادة.. ولابد أولاً أن نجيب عن تساؤلات مهمة لم يجب عنها السادة العلماء والفقهاء والأطباء.. وهي: 
**û** أولاً: هل سيعتبر علماء الشريعة والقانون الذي مات جذع مخه ولا تصلح أعضاؤه للنقل ميتاً حقيقياً فيما يتعلق بالميراث والنفقة وغيرها من الأمور الحياتية الشرعية؟. وهل سيأمر القاضي بمنع أجهزة التنفس الصناعي عنه والمحاليل ليموت؟. أم أن من يفعل ذلك يعد قاتلاً؟.. وهل سنجيز شرعاً وقانوناً "موت الرحمة" للميئوس من شفائه قياساً علي هذه الحالات؟!. 
إن الدكتور شريف عزت أستاذ جراحة المخ والأعصاب وعميد كلية طب الأزهر الأسبق ورئيس جمعية الشرق الأوسط لجراحي الأعصاب وعضو لجنة التدريب والتعليم بالاتحاد الدولي لجراحي الأعصاب والرئيس الفخري للجمعية العربية لجراحي الأعصاب والرئيس الفخري للجمعية المصرية.. وقد تعمدت أن أشير إلي هذه الألقاب ليعرف من لا يعرف قيمة هذا العالم ومكانته العلمية في مجال جراحة المخ والأعصاب.. أي أنه الأقرب لشرح حكاية موت جذع المخ.. هذا العالم الكبير يرفض اعتبار موت جذع المخ موتاً حقيقياً. بل يرفض أصلاً تعبير موت جذع المخ. ويسميه "فشل جذع المخ" قياساً علي الفشل الكلوي أو الكبدي لأنه يعتبر فشل جذع المخ حالة مرضية.. ويتساءل بشكل واضح: لماذا يسمون "موت" جذع المخ بالذات. ولماذا لم يسموه فشل جذع المخ؟. 
ويجيب: الواضح أن تشخيص "فشل" يعني وجوب بذل المجهود العلاجي لاستعادة الوظيفة. بينما تشخيص "موت" تم وضعه لكي يوحي أنه ليس هناك أي فائدة علاجية ترجي من هذه الحالات. حتي يصل الإيحاء لأهل المريض بأن هذا المريض ميت ولا فائدة من استمرار المحاولات الطبية لإنقاذ حياته. وبذلك يمكنهم نزع الأعضاء من هؤلاء المرضي الذين مازالوا علي قيد الحياة!!.. 
** الدكتور شريف عزت ومن يؤيده في رأيه يعتمد علي نظريات علمية وواقع علمي لمسه وغيره علي أرض الواقع مع مرضي كثيرين.. والذين يؤيدون اعتبار فشل جذع المخ موتاً أيضاً لديهم قناعات علمية. ولا نشكك فيهم مطلقاً. ولكن ألا يعرفون أن مثل هذه الحالات ستفتح علينا باباً لن نستطيع أن نسده من السرقة والخطف والإغراءات المالية؟. ألا يعرفون أن الدول الغنية هي أول من أقر هذا القانون لأنهم يريدون شراء قطع غيار الإنسان بأموالهم. وأن ضحايا البيع المستتر دائماً كانوا من الفقراء في عدة دول آسيوية وأفريقية؟. 
لست ضد زراعة الأعضاء البشرية مادام العلماء والأطباء الثقات يرون أنه عمل شرعي لا خلاف فيه. ولكن لماذا نتعجل في أمر مختلف فيه؟. لماذ نتسرع في اعتبار فشل جذع المخ موتاً وهو أمر لم يحسم نهائياً بعد؟.. 
إن الأعمار بيد الله.. "ولا تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غداً ولا تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت"؟.. كما أن الله أكد أن الآجال مكتوبة ولا أحد يموت قبل موعده بلحظة. أو بعده بلحظة.. ولكن لماذا التعجل في هذه القضية الخلافية التي لن تكون إلا لصالح القادرين علي دفع المقابل مهما قلنا وكررنا وأكدنا علي حكاية التبرع تلك.. فكلنا يعرف أن 90% من حالات التبرع مادامت بعيدة عن الأهل المقربين تكون بمقابل مادي؟!.. 
لقد قدَّم الدكتور شريف عزت لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية رؤية علمية أكد فيها بالدليل العلمي عدة مظاهر تؤكد حياة المصابين بفشل جذع المخ والذين اعتبروهم أمواتاً.. مثل ظاهرة "لازاروس" والتي تتمثل في حدوث حركة مقاومة بالجسم عند إجراء اختبارات إيقاف جهاز التنفس أو عند محاولة نزع الأعضاء من أجسادهم. مما يتطلب حقنهم بمرخيات للعضلات أو إعطاءهم جرعة مخدر.. وتساءل: هل الميت يحتاج إلي تخدير؟!.. 
وأشار أيضاً إلي التغير في معدل النبض وضغط الدم الذي يصاحب إيقاف جهاز التنفس. أو عند نزع الأعضاء. مما يعني بقوة استمرار حيوية مراكز الدورة الدموية بجذع المخ.. كما أن جسد المريض في هذه الحالة يحتفظ بدرجة حرارته الطبيعية مما يعني استمرار عملية التمثيل الغذائي في جسده بصورة طبيعية. كما أن عمليات الإخراج لهذا المريض تتم بصورة طبيعية. كما يحدث له قُرح الفرش. وتكون لديه قابلية للعدوي مما ينتج عنه التهابات ببعض الأجهزة مثل الجهاز التنفسي أو الجهاز البولي ويترتب علي هذا ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وزيادة عدد كريات الدم البيضاء مماثلاً لرد الفعل الطبيعي لأي مريض.. فهل هذا ممكن حدوثه في الموتي؟. 
بل إن الدكتور شريف عزت يشير إلي نقطة علمية مهمة وهي أن مستوي هرمونات تحت المهاد والغدة النخامية وجد عالياً في هؤلاء المرضي مما يجزم بأن هذه الأجزاء من المخ مازالت تؤدي عملها.. أضف إلي ذلك أن بعض السيدات الحوامل اللائي تم تشخيص حالاتهن "موت جذع المخ" استمر الحمل لديهن حتي تمام نمو الجنين. فكيف يستطيع جسد إنسانة ميتة تقديم احتياجات الجنين للنمو والحياة حتي يكتمل هذا النمو ويتم إخراجه للحياة.. بل إن هؤلاء المرضي وبرغم توقف مركز التنفس عن العمل واحتياجهم لجهاز التنفس الصناعي للإبقاء علي حياتهم. فإن نسيح الرئة يعمل بكفاءة. ويقوم باستخلاص الأكسجين وطرد ثاني أكسيد الكربون. فهل يمكن أن نعتبر مثل هؤلاء موتي؟!.. الأخطر في رد تبريرات الدكتور شريف عزت هو أن عدداً من المرضي الذين تم تشخيصهم بحالة "موت جذع المخ" عادوا إلي طبيعتهم بعد تقديم الرعاية اللازمة لهم.. 
المعارضون قالوا رداً علي ذلك إن التشخيص كان خطأ.. وكان الرد الطبيعي هو: أن الحالات التي تم شفاؤها تم تشخيصها بنفس الأطباء الذين شخصوا الحالات الأخري الذين تم نزع أعضائها. بدعوي موتها. والفارق الوحيد هو أن أهل المرضي رفضوا قبول هذا المفهوم. وطالبوا باستمرار تقديم العلاج والرعاية لمرضاهم ونتيجة لذلك كتب الله لبعضهم الشفاء.. 
هناك نقطة مهمة أخري تعرض لها الخبراء وهي أن الموت البيولوجي المتعارف عليه تعقبه تغيرات معروفة للجميع وليس للأطباء فقط. يتم حدوثها علي التوالي عقب الموت وهي: البرودة ثم الزرقة ثم التيبس ثم التحلل. فهل يحدث شيء من هذه التغييرات في أجساد المرضي بفشل جذع المخ حتي نعتبرهم أمواتاً؟. 
من الواضح أن الذين اعتبروا فشل جذع المخ موتاً. إنما يستعجلون موت مريض حتي لو كان هذا المريض شبه ميئوس من شفائه.. فالموت لا يكون إلا بإذن الله وعند خروج الروح.. والروح كما قال سبحانه وتعالي هي من علمه وحده.. وليست من علم أحد مهما أوتي من العلم والخبرة.. وبالتالي فإنه واضح جلي أن الذين يستعجلون موت هذا المريض وادعاء أنه ميت إنما يريدون فقط أعضاءه.. ولذلك فإن المريض الذي لا تصلح أعضاؤه للزرع في جسد إنسان آخر لن يعتبروه ميتاً حتي لو ظل يعيش علي الأجهزة سنوات مادامت أسرته تدفع المقابل. وهذا هو الخلط.. لذلك فإننا ستفاجأ مثلاً بمصاب بفشل جذع المخ في حادث يتم علاجه بأحدث الأجهزة وأنواع العلاج لأنه قادر وغني. وآخر لا يتم علاجه حتي يعد ميتاً للتبرع بأعضائه خاصة إذا كان مجهولاً لأيام.. وتلك هي المشكلة التي نخاف أن تحدث مستقبلاً ولن تعتمد إلا علي الضمائر.. في زمن لم يعد للضمير وجود فعلي في اتخاذ القرار "إلا مَن رَحِمَ ربي"!!.. 
هناك قول معروف لأحد مشاهير أطباء القلب اليابانيين وهو أن الحكم المتسرع بموت المخ بدون المحاولات العلاجية الحديثة يمثل في الحقيقة جريمة قتل عمد أو علي أحسن الفروض سوء شديد لممارسة المهنة. 
وهذا القول الياباني لا يختلف كثيراً عن قول د. شريف عزت. أو أقوال عديدة لأطباء عالميين من كل أنحاء العالم يرفضون اعتبار موت جذع المخ موتاً حقيقياً كاملاً.. وإذا كانت الشريعة الإسلامية لا تعد بالشك في مقابل اليقين فإنه إذا كان هناك شك في أن فشل جذع المخ ليس موتاً حقيقياً فإنه من باب أولي أن يكون هذا الشك مرفوضاً في مقابل اليقين من الموت المحقق.. أي أن مجرد الشك في صحة الموت واليقين من تحقق الموت يكون لصالح المريض الذي يجب أن نمنحه كامل الفرصة لكي يتم علاجه لعل الله يمنحه الشفاء ويجب ألا تستهوينا شهوة الخروج بقانون زرع الأعضاء إلي النور لكي نُغَلِّب الشك علي اليقين بالمخالفة لقواعد شرعية يعتمدها أهل الفقه والشريعة. 
أعرف أنني لست عالماً أو فقيهاً. لكن هناك علماء ثقات كباراً مميزين يرفضون اعتبار فشل جذع المخ موتاً.. ولا أدري كيف يقال إن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية قد وافق بالإجماع علي ذلك. بينما تحت يدي بحوث لفضيلة الشيخ نصر فريد واصل "مفتي مصر الأسبق" وفضيلة الشيخ رأفت عثمان وغيرهما.. يؤكد بأسانيد فقهية وبرؤية علمية أن هذا الفشل المرضي ليس موتاً حقيقياً. 
عموماً.. سيصدر القانون بعد أن أجازه مجمع البحوث الإسلامية ولكن المهم الآن أن نضع ضوابط صارمة مشددة حاسمة تصل إلي حد السجن المشدد ولسنوات طويلة.. بل يجب أن تصل إلي حد الإعدام أحياناً لمن يستغل هذا القانون لقتل مريض أو مصاب في حادث لمصلحة غني أو ثري سيدفع أكثر. 
القانون عندما يصدر طبقاً لشرع أو فتوي شرعية يجب ألا يضع في حسابه مَن المستفيد. بل يجب أن يكون للجميع: "غنياً وفقيراَ.. صغيراً وكبيراً".. وألا يعتمد أبداً علي أن يكون للأغنياء حتي لا نجد يوماً قريباً من يعرض بيع أجزاء من جسده أو جسد أحد أقاربه بحجة موت جذع المخ ولا شك أن في كل فئة من فئات المجتمع فيها الملتزمون وعدم الملتزمين.. وبالتالي فإن الحاجة ماسة وضرورية جداً جداً لوضع ضوابط صارمة حتي لا يستغل البعض هذا القانون في بيع الفقراء قطع غيار للأغنياء.. وبعدها سنجد من يسير في شوارعنا وينادي علي بضاعته "كبد. كلاوي. قلوب بشرية.. مين يشتري"؟!.* 
*** همس الروح* *الهي.. انت الغفور الرحيم.. انت العلي العظيم.. انت العفو الكريم.. غافر الذنب.. قابل التوب.. شديد العقاب.. ذو الطول.. ذو الجلال والاكرام.. 
الهي.. انت الذي خلقتنا وعرفت سر ضعفنا وحدك وتعرف وحدك يا الهي اننا ضعفاء.. ذنوبنا كثيرة.. اخطاؤنا عديدة.. خطايانا لا حد لها.. ولا ملجأ لنا منها سواك. 
الهي .. زادت خطايانا.. ليس عن جهل.. وليس عن تعمد وعناد.. ولكن املا في رحمتك.. ورغبة في رضاك لم نخطئ لأننا نعاند أو نكابر.. بل لأننا ضعفاء.. فقونا بقوتك.. وارحمنا برحمتك.. وارزقنا الخير منك واغفر لنا وارحمنا.. وتب علينا يا أكرم الاكرمين.* 
*لوغاريتمات مصرية* *أمي 
قد تكون الدموع راحة.. وقد يكون البكاء سلوي.. لكني لم استطع ان ابكي رحيل أمي.. ولا أجد سلوي في غيابها.. رحلت فرحل معها الحنان والامان.. ماتت فماتت بموتها راحة قلبي ونبضات روحي.. وهمسات الصدق والحنان. 
يوم واريناها التراب.. شعرت أنني اواري كل شيء جميل ولم يعد إلا الشكل السطحي والمظهر البسيط للحياة.. رحلت اعز الناس.. فانشطرت روحي إلي شطرين مات الشطر الجميل.. وبقي شطر من أجل الحياة.. 
اليتيم ليس هو صغير السن الذي يفقد والديه أو أحدهما فقط.. بل اليتيم ايضا هو اي انسان صغير ام كبير فقد برحيل امه او ابيه نفسه وروحه واحساسه الجميل بالحياة. 
مات أبي منذ اكثر من ربع قرن.. لكن ذكراه ظلت داخلي.. ظل أبي في كياني.. في روحي.. في قلبي.. في إرادتي.. في حبي للناس.. في تعاملي مع الاخرين.. في احساسي بالاهل.. في احساس وصدق مشاعري مع النفس ومع الآخر مات أبي لكني شعرت أنه معي.. ومع شقيقي.. ظلت انفاسه بيننا.. لمساته.. نصائحه.. كلماته مواقفه.. رحل عن الدنيا لكنه لم يرحل عنا.. وماتت أمي. فشعرت ان الدنيا قد ماتت.. ما هو الفارق بين رحيل الاب ورحيل الام لرجل في سن يمكنه ان يعتمد فيه علي نفسه..؟ 
الأب اصبح فيك وبك.. لكن الأم.. نبع لا يمكن ان يجف الا بالرحيل.. ومع رحيلها جف نبع الحنان والامان والراحة والاحساس الجميل.. 
أمي.. هي البسمة التي لم تعد ثانية ولم تعد تشعر بجمالها.. وأمك هي ايضا نفس البسمة بالنسبة لك.. لكننا في ظل هذا الزمن الصعب والشقاء اليومي ننسي البسمة.. حتي نفقدها فجأة فنشعر اننا أموات نسير علي قدمين ونتنفس ونأكل ونشرب ونعمل.. وأحيانا نضحك ونبكي.. لكننا في الحقيقة أموات.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
أسبوع بلا شتائم 
مسئولو ولاية لوس أنجلوس الأمريكية جعلوا الأسبوع الأول من مارس دون شتائم بهدف تشجيع سكان الولاية علي تنظيف لغتهم.. نجح الأسبوع بنسبة 40% لكن المراقبين يرون أنه نجاح كبير لأنه شجع كثيراً من الناس علي نسيان الكلام السييء طوال الأسبوع.. وكان تذكيراً لكل البشر الذين يعيشون في الولاية بضرورة احترام بعضهم البعض. والتنبه للكلام الذي ينطقون به برغم أن الولاية لم تضع عقوبات لمن لا يلتزم بذلك. 
ما رأيكم أن نتبني جميعاً أسبوعاً بلا شتائم في مصر.. تعالوا نحدد الأسبوع الأول من أبريل مثلاً وليس كذبة أبريل ونجعله أسبوعاً للتراحم والتكافل ونبذ الشتائم.. فإذا كانت الجمعة الأولي من أبريل هي يوم اليتيم ويوم الرحمة والعطف. فلماذا لا نجعله أسبوعاً للأخلاق الجميلة والتعاطف ونبذ الشتائم والكلام الرديء والجمل الهابطة وأن نعود إلي الزمن الجميل. زمن الكلام الحلو.. ما رأيكم؟.*

----------


## شريف حمزاوى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

